# Radio Controlled Citizen



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What do you think of this for a radio controlled watch??

According to Citizen it is the worlds forst all metal RC watch, and it's an eco-drive.

I like it ....









Citizen Radio Controlled Eco-Drive AS2020-53


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice....bit dubious of its 200M claim though...the pusher doesnt look screw down..









Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very nice....bit dubious of its 200M claim though...the pusher doesnt look screw down..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wondered why a pilots watch would need to be WR200m









You would be in serious troubleif you needed it!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it looks good!








gregor


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I wondered why a pilots watch would need to be WR200m


Good point JoT.

I always wondered why Kamikaze pilots wore flying helmets?

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Nice watch; busy dial. Probably radio control is the only way Citizen can improve on an already very accurate EcoDrive. Those that require this degree of accuracy have a real or imagined need for it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice, would make a good field watch. Anyone know which radio/atomic clock it reads from? Seems the only web sites with info are in German and I'm helpless in that language.









Presumably it's Europe-only. Where are the sites (besides Rugby) and what is the broadcast/reception range?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That looks like a watch I could play with







. Very nice.

Isn't there a signal from Frankfurt? As for technical details







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, Rugby for the UK and Frankfurt for Europe. There's some info (in English) about the Rugby MSF, Frankfurt DCF and USA WWVB signals HERE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Someone answer me this. If the electronics that operates the radio signal to adjust the watch pack in, does the watch still at least run as an ordinary quartz!?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes griff they do


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Why would it pack in?If it did would you not just have it repaired,Citizen have a good aftersales dept


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If the radio signal facility didn't work, say when in India e.g., I would like to know that the watch would at least still run as an ordinary quartz until such time as I got it repaired!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ah,I see









Contact Citizen,you would know for sure then


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Griff,

Should be no problem at all, if you lose the signal the watch carries on as an ordinary quartz, it will update when the signal is received again.

They generally update, either once a day, or at the top of the hour.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Jot, i like that, any idea what the mid dial bit is for. any size's or price,fred.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fred I just found it while surfing and quite liked the look, dont know who sells them in the UK.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

O.K. John thanks fred.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Or another solution.

Don't go to India!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

MrC master of logic and wit.Marvo has competition


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Or another solution.
> 
> Don't go to India!


----------

